# Breeds of Dogs you no longer want?



## Mr.Ziggy

I grew up with Airedales (great dogs!) so I never knew what it was like to have a dog that shed. A few years ago I lived with a roommate who had a shedding dog and I was shocked and how much his hair drove me insane! I am so glad I had that experience before I got a dog of my own. I love pretty much every breed of dog, but I don't think I would ever be able to live with a heavy shedder again.


----------



## Ava.

Yes!

Lagotto Romagnolo - decided they were not the dog for me. I prefer tall, skinny dogs. They ended up being "too bulky' to make my dream dog list. (also known to be barky, no thanks)

Pitbull - I was little, I thought a pit bull was what you saw at the shelter all the time. Realized that was not the case, and I do not wish to own a dog with as much prey drive as the APBT has. Allergic, too

Silken Windsprite - They are still one of my "favorites" but I will not own them. Admire from afar. Sighthounds and hounds in general are NOT for me. Allergic too

Sheltie - Too much fur, allergic, way too barky.

There are more, that I just ruled out because I decided that they were not the kind of dog I wanted, for looks or temperament.. although I was never "sold" on them in the first place. The dogs above, I DREAMED about owning.

I also still have a hard time pushing past "deacon is the best dog ever I do not want another dog, deacon is perfect".. besides being allergic to him, and his behavior issues.. He is the PERFECT size, he is cuddly and sensitive, clingy and eager to learn.. He's a great dog. I joke that I just want to clone him.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

The Great Pyrenees! If my child self was calling the shots, I’d already have one. And I still love them. But that coat. Ohhhhh that coat. I couldn’t manage.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

(The GSD briefly belonged on this list, but my desire to have one someday has been renewed.)


----------



## Starla

My mom has a mini schnauzer when I was small and that dog was my BFF. I always wanted to have a standard or giant schnauzer but now I think I just can’t with the beard. I also wanted a papillon and an Italian greyhound but I can’t see myself with that small of a dog, ever.


----------



## Mr.Ziggy

PeggyTheParti said:


> (The GSD briefly belonged on this list, but my desire to have one someday has been renewed.)


My grandparents had an amazing GSD. Their intelligence, speed, and drive to work are so similar to poodles. I think there is a big overlap in folks who love both breeds because they share so many great qualities.


----------



## Ava.

GSDS put me off because of the health issues. Show line dogs are hard to find without hip issues, and working line GSDS are the type I like (they look less "dramatic") but they are WAY too much dog for me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Mr.Ziggy said:


> My grandparents had an amazing GSD. Their intelligence, speed, and drive to work are so similar to poodles. I think there is a big overlap in folks who love both breeds because they share so many great qualities.


For sure. Our foster GSD went to a couple of lifelong GSD owners, but the woman has been wanting a spoo now for ages. It’s the only other breed she’d consider.

My issue is that my husband is _not_ a fan. I’m not sure I’m comfortable giving up on this particular dream, but everyone in the household really has to be onboard when a dog is involved. A tough situation.


----------



## PowersPup

Now that I have a poodle? All other breeds!


----------



## Ava.

once I get a poodle, (my dream dog!!) I think Ill branch out and maybe go back to the rescue life. I love well bred pure breeds, but the "box of chocolates, never know what your going to get" is so drawing to me... I know some people what to know exactly what they are getting in to... but I love the challenge and behavior issues rescues often surface.. Plus, would rather a behavior case end up with me, and not with some.. uhum.. idiot.


----------



## cowpony

I looked into Belgian Malinois once. I had the idea they had all the good traits of a German Shepherd - the work ethic, the trainability, the athleticism - in a smaller, healthier package. Plus I knew a really nice long haired Belgian Shepherd when I was a kid. The more I learned about the Malinois, though, nope nope nope. Too much dog for me.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

cowpony said:


> I looked into Belgian Malinois once. I had the idea they had all the good traits of a German Shepherd - the work ethic, the trainability, the athleticism - in a smaller, healthier package. Plus I knew a really nice long haired Belgian Shepherd when I was a kid. The more I learned about the Malinois, though, nope nope nope. Too much dog for me.


On my silly days, I want one. My friend has one and he is awesome. And there was one at the park used to go to who I wanted to steal. But ... The 4 hrs/day of exercise is what keeps killing that dream for me.


----------



## Ava.

the four hours a day is what I wanted in a dog until I realised I wouldn't have the TIME for that... My dream would be to import a SPOO from schutz lines, or get a belgian laekenois some day.. bite sports are so appealing!!!


----------



## Oonapup

I grew up with an Afghan hound (my parents thought they'd try to raise a bafflingly aloof, challenging and high maintenance dog before having human children, I guess?) and then two successive bearded collies, who were much doggy-er dogs. Both of those breeds need even more intensive grooming than a poodle and none of the ones we had liked it. Both beardies were also incredibly barky, but that was probably our fault.

While I loved them all, I held a soft spot for sight hounds and wanted for a long time to adopt a retired racing greyhound. It's still something I might consider? But I really appreciate the prospect of off leash adventures with Oona and most people say you can't ever let your grey off leash unenclosed. I don't think my partner would go for a greyhound so that would have probably been off the table even if borders (and greyhound adoption to Canada) hadn't closed this year.


----------



## Bigbark

I alway wanted an Airedale. As a kid, I had a picture of an Airedale taped to the wall by my bed. Still love the black and tan, but after owning a standard poodle and now a mini, I'm a poodle-girl all the way. My baby boy is 6 months old today🎂


----------



## lily cd re

I used to dream about Saluki (and Afghan hounds) but nopers, don't want a dog that has a reputation for dying young in car crashes or that needs that much running time.

A black standard poodle bitch was my dream dog for decades while I lived in apartments with no yards. Now I have her, my sweet pupchick Lily. I always had interest in GSD too and BF came with one although Peeves is not his original GSD that I knew when we met. He did grow up with mpoos so he was on board for our standard poodles. We are big dog folks. And there are no other breeds we would consider.


----------



## cowpony

Ava. said:


> the four hours a day is what I wanted in a dog until I realised I wouldn't have the TIME for that... My dream would be to import a SPOO from schutz lines, or get a belgian laekenois some day.. bite sports are so appealing!!!


I think you have to be really careful with dogs bred for bite sports. When dogs are bred for a job, simply having the opportunity to perform that job is a reward. You can reward a collie for gathering sheep by giving it more sheep to pen. You can reward a lab for pulling a ball out of a cold lake by throwing the ball right back into the cold lake for the dog to retrieve again. Managing a dog that finds fulfillment in sinking its teeth into something is a bit more stress than I'm up for.


----------



## Ava.

Yeah, I agree. I'll be working with a club and a close mentor, if my dreams did come true.. very far out from now, though


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Puli or Komondor. I can't deal with the coat. I wanted either one of them, but I don't have a house for the Komondor, and I read about bathing them. Komondor grooming, bathing and care | Espree

I don't really care for small dogs, but when I see one who doesn't have Small Dog Syndrome, I love them. I won't have any dog breeds with short muzzles who have trouble breathing or ones that are prone to health problems. I wanted a Doberman, but I have read the most die early due to health problems.


----------



## Olive Love

I just wanted a German Shepard. But way too much shedding, to large of a dog, to aggressive, way to much prey drive and many health issues.


----------



## NJ Bob

We have had Bouvier Des Flanders, and loved them more than I can tell. But we have become a bit older and such a big and demanding breed no longer works for us.

I think a mini poodle is the right dog for us.

This is Lucy.


----------



## Johanna

I would like to have a Scottish deerhound, but probably will not get another big dog. Of course we agreed that we were not going to get another big dog - then Joanne got a Labrador. Good grief! Labradors shed like crazy! I plan to put my foot down about nothing that sheds much - limit it to poodles and whippets.

I started out with German shepherds and toy poodles. While I still like them, I don't care to have either.


----------



## Phaz23

Miniature Pinscher, I've had one for 14 years and I love her to death but NEVER AGAIN. My goodness are these dogs whip smart, so so obstinate, and very vocal (not just barking, they make dozens of sounds to communicate their needs, wants and displeasure with you). They will study you, get into your head, pick up on your every weakness, and use it against you 😂 Other dogs have behavior exhaustion, min pins will always outlast you when they want something. This is awesome when applied to training and performance, but sucks when it applies to "please don't rip a hole in my door to get to your favorite bed". Also super hard to housebreak because you have to convince them why something is worth their while. Not recommended, 2 stars 😂 They sure are cute though 😋😋
Naughty girl--->









Also I used to be a groomer so I've met many many dogs, TBH most dog breeds are not for my lifestyle and really the only ones that I would own are poodles, rottweiler, maybe a cavalier, leonberger, and probably a min pin that I raised from day one(!) lmao.


----------



## Ava.

I have had several friends with min pins and I've always adored them but after an agility friend had to rehome hers because of how unwilling it was to please (she was a national level agility trainer, its her job to compete with dogs, which is why she didn't keep it) I said oh wait never mind lol


----------



## Phaz23

Ava. said:


> I have had several friends with min pins and I've always adored them but after an agility friend had to rehome hers because of how unwilling it was to please (she was a national level agility trainer, its her job to compete with dogs, which is why she didn't keep it) I said oh wait never mind lol


Oh my goodness, yes- that's a min pin for you! That dog wanted a salary with benefits. They're sooo funny. They drive me crazy but def one of my favorite breeds (just not to have for another half a lifetime haha).


----------



## Ava.

I prefer dogs who want to work for me, I don't have times for excessive bribes! Lol. They are cute though, I give them props for that.. I wonder how similar manchester terriers are...


----------



## Michigan Gal

I had a bad experience when my border collie became old. Just before he died, I had to carry him up the stairs. That was fine. When I had to carry him down the stairs, well, it was quite unmanageable. Now, I will not get a dog that I cannot manage to carry with one hand/arm/slung over one shoulder; a cane in the other hand. This rules out many wonderful breeds, but fortunately, one of my favorite breeds comes in a variety of sizes!

Regardless of size, I would never have a Jack Russel. I would never have a dog that is considered dangerous, just can't be bothered.


----------



## cowpony

Johanna said:


> I would like to have a Scottish deerhound, but probably will not get another big dog. Of course we agreed that we were not going to get another big dog - then Joanne got a Labrador. Good grief! Labradors shed like crazy! I plan to put my foot down about nothing that sheds much - limit it to poodles and whippets.
> 
> I started out with German shepherds and toy poodles. While I still like them, I don't care to have either.


I wanted a Scottish deerhound for years. At this point I don't think I could handle their size or exercise needs. The short lifespan also makes me sad.


----------



## Spottytoes

Ever since I was a child my dream dogs were GSDs, Greyhounds, Dobermans and Standard Poodles. There are many other breeds that I really like but the above 4 were the ones I have loved since childhood. I have my so much loved Spoo as we all know 😊 and I still may consider a retired greyhound. I love greyhounds. The Dobermans don’t interest me so much anymore and the GSDs, which I still love , I know I could never own. Way too much dog for me. I could never give it what it needs but I absolutely adore a well trained working GSD. I am absolutely enamored when I see them working. And the ears on the GSD puppies..beyond adorable!
Having had a Great Dane, I SO love them as well but due to our age and their size I would never have one again.


----------



## lily cd re

Olive Love said:


> I just wanted a German Shepard. But way too much shedding, to large of a dog, to aggressive, way to much prey drive and many health issues.



Well bred German Shepherd dogs are not aggressive if well trained. Aloof often but aggressive not really. Our GSD also guards my chickens now that he has figured out that they won't obey his herding tendencies. He also has been a very healthy dog until very recently, at age 12 he is declining. I can't disagree about the shedding though.


----------



## CieCie

I raised a GSD in my early 20s and loved her dearly but good grief her shedding was incredible! Never again. A SIL has a cavalier and she's adorable but because they have done nothing to encourage intelligence she's a glorified lap warmer. I fell in love with standard poodles watching Dogs 101 when my girls were little. That became the family dream dog. We waited years and finally found our first beautiful black standard girl. Our true love and joy that was with us for almost 14 years. I never regretted having her until we had to say goodbye. After waiting 7 months we talked about a new puppy and hands down voted on another spoo. We are loving our new girl and are thankful to have her!


----------



## poodlelove01

Fenris-wolf said:


> Puli or Komondor. I can't deal with the coat. I wanted either one of them, but I don't have a house for the Komondor, and I read about bathing them. Komondor grooming, bathing and care | Espree
> 
> I don't really care for small dogs, but when I see one who doesn't have Small Dog Syndrome, I love them. I won't have any dog breeds with short muzzles who have trouble breathing or ones that are prone to health problems. I wanted a Doberman, but I have read the most die early due to health problems.


I had a Doberman, and he was the best dog! But as you said, health problems. He died early at the age of 7 due to cancer and fluid around his heart. It was devastating. I want another but not sure if I could go through that again. Heart problems are quite common with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Bigbark said:


> I alway wanted an Airedale. As a kid, I had a picture of an Airedale taped to the wall by my bed. Still love the black and tan, but after owning a standard poodle and now a mini, I'm a poodle-girl all the way. My baby boy is 6 months old today🎂
> View attachment 473782


After living with a housemate's Airedale for a year, I don't want one. Hard to train, aloof and not cuddly. Housemate would try to pet her and the dog would hopboff the couch and go to another room! But she was a really pretty.


German shepherds are a dream dog for me. The hair and the size are the drawbacks for me! 

@Fenris-wolf - you can shave a komondor or a puli like a poodle. Komomdorok (and possibly pulik) are on my dream dog list, and that's what I plan to do if I ever get one. Apparently they have basically the same hair as poodles. A neighbour used to have a puli, and the cords always smelled.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

poodlelove01 said:


> I had a Doberman, and he was the best dog! But as you said, health problems. He died early at the age of 7 due to cancer and fluid around his heart. It was devastating. I want another but not sure if I could go through that again. Heart problems are quite common with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Fenris-wolf

@For Want of Poodle I saw a shaved Komondor when I took Sisko to classes. I didn't even know what he was until his owners said he was a Komondor! Maybe they can still be on my list too!


----------



## eeeeeek

I’ve always wanted to get a GSD or Border Collie. I feel like getting a GSD would be impractical because of shedding and health issues, and a Border Collie because of shedding and energy levels.


----------



## Meisha

As a kid, I wanted an Old English Sheep Dog. I don't think I've ever met one in person. And when I was first able to get my own dog, I had my heart set on a beagle, until someone explained to me about the barking, howling, digging and ignoring everything but what their noses are following. I had two black lab mixes and an Italian greyhound/chihuahua mix and thought they were all the best. Poodles never interested me at all. But now that I've inherited Meisha, I'm in love with standard poodles. 

I'm kind of a "love the one you're with" dog person.


----------



## fjm

As a child I yearned for an Irish Wolfhound - definitely no longer on my list of possible breeds!


----------



## Mufar42

My list is long as I love all breeds...I had a rescue rough collie as a child and always wanted another but the grooming to keep it unmatted, I knew would be difficult. Ive always wanted a golden retriever, not sure why I never did. I've had many GSD, prefer the working german import, I found the personality more stable than the American line. I also love rottweilers, had them too. I wouldn't have either now because of where I live and homeowners insurance issues. If I wanted a small dog I think I would consider a cavalier, I've raised and shown miniature schnauzer, loved them but too barkey. My st poodle fits the bill no shedding, but highly energetic, I should be younger. I've also been interested in the cotton de Tuluer. Nice size for older person, bu t I just like big dogs. I'm probably done unless I find a dog that just needs rehoming.....Oh and we have a cairn terrier, not a breed I ever considered but we rescued one and she died of cancer at 10 but we had her only a year. She n my husband were bonded. So we did get another, Good dog, typical terrier, low shedding, excellent watch dog. She has been a good dog overall. And the shih tzu, good when my children were young, small compact, quiet and cuddly. WE have one now and he is my daughters. Very easy to housebreak but mostly invested in playing with his toys.Hmm I guess I like them all


----------



## WinnieThePoodle

Mr.Ziggy said:


> I grew up with Airedales (great dogs!) so I never knew what it was like to have a dog that shed. A few years ago I lived with a roommate who had a shedding dog and I was shocked and how much his hair drove me insane! I am so glad I had that experience before I got a dog of my own. I love pretty much every breed of dog, but I don't think I would ever be able to live with a heavy shedder again.


I had a GSD/Lab mix and we decided never to get a dog that sheds like that again. It was the worse thing about her and it was ridiculous just how much she shedded. That was one of the reasons for going for a poodle. However, she was such a wonderful dog that if I could bring her back I would put up with it all again. But only for her 🥰


----------



## Starla

WinnieThePoodle said:


> I had a GSD/Lab mix and we decided never to get a dog that sheds like that again. It was the worse thing about her and it was ridiculous just how much she shedded. That was one of the reasons for going for a poodle. However, she was such a wonderful dog that if I could bring her back I would put up with it all again. But only for her 🥰


That is exactly how I feel about my Diego. He’s the best boy, but the shedding is out of control. Everybody thought he was a Shepard/lab, but it turns out he’s a chow chow/abpt/lab, emphasis on the chow chow, no wonder there’s so much hair everywhere!


----------



## Happy'sDad

Michigan Gal said:


> I had a bad experience when my border collie became old. Just before he died, I had to carry him up the stairs. That was fine. When I had to carry him down the stairs, well, it was quite unmanageable. Now, I will not get a dog that I cannot manage to carry with one hand/arm/slung over one shoulder; a cane in the other hand. This rules out many wonderful breeds, but fortunately, one of my favorite breeds comes in a variety of sizes!
> 
> Regardless of size, I would never have a Jack Russel. I would never have a dog that is considered dangerous, just can't be bothered.


The problem with a thread like this is ultimately someone is going to say something that rubs another the wrong way. There have been posts in this forum where PF members encounterd uninformed people who believe our Poodles are snappy, yappy, aggressive, one person only....

My JRTs were wonderful with my children, and all children for that matter. Ginger, who I lost last April, showed a level of empathy I've never seen in a dog before. She loved life to its fullest and brought smiles and gigggles to everyone around her. She lived a long, and mostly healthy life. Spanky, my male who is still with us, is a lover and a cuddler. I can't telll you how many friends have aked to take him home. Granted, they didn't care for small furrry critters and had to be properly introduced to other dogs, but I had ZERO aggression problems. I believe most problem dogs are created by irresponsible dog parents. If shedding hadn't been such an issue with my wife, I would have brought another female JRT into our home. That said, I'm SPOO man now and I'm not looking back. In fact, the characteristics I found most appealing in my JRTs are common in Poodles.

In keeping with what I believe to be the true nature of this thread: I would never have Dobermann Pinscher. That's becasue they are awesome but, as someone mentioned above, they can suffer from an extremely short life span. It would be devastating to lose a loved family member at only 7 years.


----------



## Dianaleez

My heart belongs to terriers. But I'll never have another. I now need an easy to train dog good on recall. Once those terriers got loose, it was Party Time!


----------



## Fancypants

Mine is a blood hound. I still love them. Big droopy eyes and ear. They are just so cute to me. My husband can't have a shedder. That's my only reason for not having one.
Of course I LOVE spoos now after having my Lacey for 14 years.


----------



## Johanna

Over the years I have had a wide variety of breeds, but always included at least one poodle. Here are the pros and cons for each and the number I have had in parenthesis: 
Whippets - wonderful dogs - clean, easy to housebreak, get along with other dogs, easy to train, affectionate, quiet, maybe the only con is that they are superior counter surfers! (44 - but that includes puppies that soon went to other homes)
Greyhounds - same as whippets only much, much larger. If you don't want a dog on the furniture, do not get a greyhound or a whippet! (3)
German Shepherds - great dogs, easy to train, loyal, affectionate, but many health issues and they shed - a lot! (5)
Scottish Terriers - best as only dogs because they tend to fight with others, but delightful little clowns. Stubborn, though. (2)
Italian Greyhounds - affectionate, clean, do not shed, but can be difficult to train and some are too fine-boned and fragile (6)
Labrador Retrievers - easy to train, some are very rowdy, shed a great deal (1)
Chihuahua - great little dogs - they usually live to at least 15 - can be hard to housebreak, can be yappy - affectionate (2)
Australian Cattle Dog - easy to train, affectionate, needs a job (1)
Poodles - toy - (4)
Poodles - miniature - (2)
Poodles - standard - (12) not including puppies


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Happy'sDad said:


> The problem with a thread like this is ultimately someone is going to say something that rubs another the wrong way. There have been posts in this forum where PF members encounterd uninformed people who believe our Poodles are snappy, yappy, aggressive, one person only....
> 
> My JRTs were wonderful with my children, and all children for that matter. Ginger, who I lost last April, showed a level of empathy I've never seen in a dog before. She loved life to its fullest and brought smiles and gigggles to everyone around her. She lived a long, and mostly healthy life. Spanky, my male who is still with us, is a lover and a cuddler. I can't telll you how many friends have aked to take him home. Granted, they didn't care for small furrry critters and had to be properly introduced to other dogs, but I had ZERO aggression problems. I believe most problem dogs are created by irresponsible dog parents. If shedding hadn't been such an issue with my wife, I would have brought another female JRT into our home. That said, I'm SPOO man now and I'm not looking back. In fact, the characteristics I found most appealing in my JRTs are common in Poodles.
> 
> In keeping with what I believe to be the true nature of this thread: I would never have Dobermann Pinscher. That's becasue they are awesome but, as someone mentioned above, they can suffer from an extremely short life span. It would be devastating to lose a loved family member at only 7 years.
> View attachment 473799
> View attachment 473799


I love that photo! Looks like a fun bunch. 

I interpreted this thread as a fun opportunity to reflect on how our lives look now vs. what we may have once imagined for ourselves. It’s positively comical now to envision myself with a Great Pyrenees, but not because of anything wrong with the breed. Just absurdly incompatible.

Wouldn’t it be nice to have enough lifetimes to enjoy _all _the dogs? Sigh.


----------



## hrsldy

PeggyTheParti said:


> (The GSD briefly belonged on this list, but my desire to have one someday has been renewed.)


I had a beautiful GSD before my SPOO. She died of kidney disease @ 8. Very neurotic but loving dog. Can you say HAIR!!!! There are things I miss about her but vacuuming hair is not one of them. I still have a 13 year old mixed breed that sheds quite a bit but nothing like my GSD did. LOL. I will take grooming Joey (SPOO) every four weeks any day over the vacuuming and brushing a GSD!!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

hrsldy said:


> I had a beautiful GSD before my SPOO. She died of kidney disease @ 8. Very neurotic but loving dog. Can you say HAIR!!!! There are things I miss about her but vacuuming hair is not one of them. I still have a 13 year old mixed breed that sheds quite a bit but nothing like my GSD did. LOL. I will take grooming Joey (SPOO) every four weeks any day over the vacuuming and brushing a GSD!!!


This is partly why my husband will probably never be sold on the idea of getting one. Sometimes I wish I’d pulled the trigger when I was still solo in my 20s, but the portability of my mini mix allowed us to go on so many adventures together. She was welcomed everywhere. No regrets.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

PeggyTheParti said:


> I love that photo! Looks like a fun bunch.
> 
> I interpreted this thread as a fun opportunity to reflect on how our lives look now vs. what we may have once imagined for ourselves. It’s positively comical now to envision myself with a Great Pyrenees, but not because of anything wrong with the breed. Just absurdly incompatible.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be nice to have enough lifetimes to enjoy _all _the dogs? Sigh.


Yup - exactly this. I am young enough that the fluffy white LGD breeds are still FIRMLY in my future dog owning dreams, but old enough to scratch my head and wonder what I was thinking with some dreams I had in the past and realize some breeds just wouldn't be a good fit. 

And yes... I deliberately avoid looking at my expected dog owning lifespan and comparing it to the list of dogs I wish to own.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

For Want of Poodle said:


> And yes... I deliberately avoid looking at my expected dog owning lifespan and comparing it to the list of dogs I wish to own.


My least favourite math!! 😭


----------



## Asta's Mom

We had a dalmation growing up. A one person dog and lucky it was me. Didn't cotton so much others and was known to snap at my brothers and parents. Don't ever want a one person dog again, regardless of breed.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle

PeggyTheParti said:


> I love that photo! Looks like a fun bunch.
> 
> I interpreted this thread as a fun opportunity to reflect on how our lives look now vs. what we may have once imagined for ourselves. It’s positively comical now to envision myself with a Great Pyrenees, but not because of anything wrong with the breed. Just absurdly incompatible.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be nice to have enough lifetimes to enjoy _all _the dogs? Sigh.


Yes!! When I turned 50 yrs old one of the things I thought was, wow, I can probably own only a couple more puppies in my lifetime and live to see them through their lifetimes. You know you love dogs when that's on your mind as you age! I guess it's time for me to own multiple dogs so I can fit them all in. 

I had a gorgeous, regal red English Cocker Spaniel in my 20s. I would love to get another, but the shedding, barking and digging are three things I don't miss. It probably wasn't the breed's fault though (the barking and digging parts), more mine for not exercising him enough during a busy time in my life.


----------



## Fenix&Felix

For Want of Poodle said:


> I met a Shar Pei puppy recently. 8 weeks old, roly-poly, sweet, wrinkly, and oh so cute.... Both Annie and I thoroughly enjoyed him.
> 
> When I was about 8, Shar peis were my dream dog. I had Shar pei stuffed animals, and was convinced that when I was an adult, I would own one. Now, finding myself an adult, I hadn't even thought of one in years. Certainly no longer on my list - I don't like dogs with wrinkles, with pushed in faces, dogs bred for dog fighting, and I like the working breeds!
> 
> Admittedly, that dream stems from a time when my dream car was a Volkswagen Beetle, preferably in orange or purple, with the main reason being the joy of knowing every where I went children were punching each other. A beetle wasn't on my list of first cars, either
> 
> What about you? Any breeds you once dreamed of that you now wouldn't chose to have in your home ?


I grew up during the 60’s; it wasn’t that common for people to have dogs. Certainly my parents weren’t interested in adding a dog to the 5 kids they had, especially since my mom worked full time. Our next door neighbors had a Scottie but he wasn’t friendly to kids, so didn’t make much impression on me. I grew up in the suburbs of Detroit and my dad grew up on a farm in northern Michigan; my paternal cousins all lived on farms up there. One family had a succession of collies (Lassie was very popular then), all of whom were killed by chasing cars, but my other cousins had Samoyeds. They had seen a breeders advertisement in a magazine, and saved their money until they had enough to get a puppy, and she was shipped to them, although I don’t know how that would have been handled back then. Anyway, Misty, and the other two Samoyeds my cousins acquired were my first idea of what a dog should be. Burying your face in a cloud of white fur is pretty wonderful if you‘re not responsible for brushing it every day 😉. In my early 20’s I got two Cocker Spaniels and adored them. My last dog was also a Cocker, but she was an extremely fearful, reactive dog who cost me a fortune in vet bills for her endless ear infections and skin problems. I did a huge amount of research before getting Felix, knowing he’ll likely be my last dog (I’m 64). I’d considered German Shepherds, Aussie’s, Springer Spaniels, Irish Setters...but Poodles just checked all the boxes for, I kept coming back to them. I’m so glad I got Felix, he’s undoubtedly my best dog ever. He’s no angel (he’s got a mischievous streak a mile wide!), and yet I feel like he’s an angel sent to make my life better. Sorry, that’s a love story wrapped in a lot of memories, but I really enjoyed this thread!


----------



## Ava.

Oh, and besides dogs I wanted, but no longer want to. Dogs I've owned but no longer want to, includes boxers, ANY bully breed/mix (bully mutts.. no more), and Staffie bull terriers. All for different reasons (mostly too much dog, and dog agression issues.)


----------



## Raindrops

I really love herding breeds. But I also cannot stand the barking or reactivity or dog selectivity that comes with many of them. I'd still like a border collie one day as they are my first love. But only when I live somewhere that is easier with a dog that potentially has issues. I also have a soft spot for sighthounds. I do think I'll get a silken windhound one day as they are supposedly more biddable and better off leash than other sighthounds. But the other breeds... probably won't ever happen.


----------



## Roco01

When I was younger I fell in love with the Irish setter. Great color flowing coat, would chase a stick for hours. Too bad they shed like crazy and really had to train. I then had a cocker, sweet loving dog, but a wanderer. Our past three dogs have been poodles. They are relatively obedient, don't shed, and are lovable. I won't have any thing but. Trey, my recent dog was a rescue. He was found as a stray so he still has some of his wild traits but has really come around. Only now he has developed some rather serious health problems, almost certainly derived from his time on the run.


----------



## Mufar42

Ava. said:


> Oh, and besides dogs I wanted, but no longer want to. Dogs I've owned but no longer want to, includes boxers, ANY bully breed/mix (bully mutts.. no more), and Staffie bull terriers. All for different reasons (mostly too much dog, and dog agression issues.)


Our boxer was a dream dog, very well behaved though he really didn't like other dogs approaching him on leash but would sit and wait patiently as they pated by. Was friendly to everyone, there were no strangers, didn't jump, or counter surf all in all a great dog. Shed yes lots , he looked scary to ward off any unscrupables but would have licked them to death. Though he was excited when people came in house he would sit well wiggle sit for pet then go off and lie down. While I"d love another we lost him at 5 1/2, they have many health issues. Still today I see a boxer and it brings back all the emotional tears of his loss. I can't do it again. I think he was one of a kind.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Mufar42 said:


> Our boxer was a dream dog, very well behaved though he really didn't like other dogs approaching him on leash but would sit and wait patiently as they pated by. Was friendly to everyone, there were no strangers, didn't jump, or counter surf all in all a great dog. Shed yes lots , he looked scary to ward off any unscrupables but would have licked them to death. Though he was excited when people came in house he would sit well wiggle sit for pet then go off and lie down. While I"d love another we lost him at 5 1/2, they have many health issues. Still today I see a boxer and it brings back all the emotional tears of his loss. I can't do it again. I think he was one of a kind.


This - I have known several boxers who I love. Most of whom die before 8, several died before 5. I could never do it!


----------



## Tatltail

Great Danes and Boxers, and any Giant breed, I still adore them! But I have known more than a few who didn't make it past 6 years old and died of cancer, I cannot handle willing purchasing that kind of heartbreak. 💔


----------



## Ava.

Ours passed at around 7 ish? I don't like the look, and he had so.much.energy. He was a goofball though


----------



## Johanna

Raindrops said:


> I really love herding breeds. But I also cannot stand the barking or reactivity or dog selectivity that comes with many of them. I'd still like a border collie one day as they are my first love. But only when I live somewhere that is easier with a dog that potentially has issues. I also have a soft spot for sighthounds. I do think I'll get a silken windhound one day as they are supposedly more biddable and better off leash than other sighthounds. But the other breeds... probably won't ever happen.


Raindrops, please, please just get a whippet instead of a "silken windhound". The latter are the result of crossing a whippet with a Shetland sheepdog. Whippets are very biddable and have done quite well in obedience, rally, and agility.


----------



## Ava.

Why are whippets better? I wanted a silken windsprite at one point. Whippet x sheltie.. bascially at this point a long haired whippet, after many generations.


----------



## Pearl Grey

French Bulldogs! I wanted one until I listened to Walter Geoffrey with the sound on.

Dogs I have had but will never have again? Chows. I loved mine in my twenties, but now I'm old enough to understand about lawsuits and I like having homeowners insurance.

My Aoife, pictured at left, is a border/pyr. I've had border collies and two border/pyrs (not bred intentionally, both rescues) The pyr part tones down the border collie intensity, and the collie part means you get a pyr that will occasionally come when you call it. If you can deal with the shedding, they are wonderful dogs. They come through rescue fairly often (sheep farm love children).


----------



## Johanna

Ava. said:


> Why are whippets better? I wanted a silken windsprite at one point. Whippet x sheltie.. bascially at this point a long haired whippet, after many generations.


Whippets have few heritable diseases. Shetland sheepdogs have a long list of such problems. 
Crossing breeds that are so extremely different in phenotype and genotype has very unpredictable results. This is a very recent crossbreeding that seems to have no preconceived purpose. It will take quite a while to become stable.
If a "longhaired whippet" was the objective, it would have made far more sense to cross with another sighthound breed.
Finally, whippets have been around for a couple hundred years, so there has been plenty of time to breed them true to the breed standard..


----------



## Raindrops

Johanna said:


> Raindrops, please, please just get a whippet instead of a "silken windhound". The latter are the result of crossing a whippet with a Shetland sheepdog. Whippets are very biddable and have done quite well in obedience, rally, and agility.


Johanna, I think you might be thinking of windsprites. Silken Windhound is UKC recognized and will probably be AKC recognized in 5-10 years.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

I fell in love with my neighbors German Shepherd. When I turned 18, I bought my first. I grew up with my Aunt's Toy Poodles but wanted a Standard one day. I also wanted a Golden Retriever. To date, I have owned, bred 4 litters, and Schutzhund trained German Shepherds since 1976. I got my 1st Golden Retriever but lost him to cancer. I currently have a 16 week old Goldie again. I got my 1st Standard Poodle and bred 2 litters. 1 SPOO litter and 1 Goldendoodle litter. I kept 2 SPOOs and 1 Doodle. I still have 1 SPOO who is 10 years old. I just got to pick a new Standard Poodle baby who I have to wait 7 more weeks to get. There is only one more breed on my doggie wish list. Alaskan Malamute. It is the only one I won't follow through on, as I have done my homework and I don't think it would be a good mix for me or the dog now. They are a working dog and I don't have that kind of energy anymore. I did all kinds of things with my GSDs. Showing, tracking, obedience... I just want mellow lovey companions and co-pilots now. 😁


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

NJ Bob said:


> We have had Bouvier Des Flanders, and loved them more than I can tell. But we have become a bit older and such a big and demanding breed no longer works for us.
> 
> I think a mini poodle is the right dog for us.
> 
> This is Lucy.
> View attachment 473786


Adorable!!!! ❤


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset

hrsldy said:


> I had a beautiful GSD before my SPOO. She died of kidney disease @ 8. Very neurotic but loving dog. Can you say HAIR!!!! There are things I miss about her but vacuuming hair is not one of them. I still have a 13 year old mixed breed that sheds quite a bit but nothing like my GSD did. LOL. I will take grooming Joey (SPOO) every four weeks any day over the vacuuming and brushing a GSD!!!


Hair 24/7/365. My reason for not owning GSDs any longer. The Goldie pup I just got a couple months ago is a gift for my hubby. My new SPOO baby is definitely for me. I'm hoping my 10 yr old stays around a long time. She has been a healthy girl.


----------



## kontiki

I have had three perfect dogs, at least in my mind! A Cocker Spaniel when I was a child until 13, a Dalmation in my early 20's, who was known as 'the friendly Dalmation' on our mountainside, and a Black Lab, who basically raised my two sons and met them at the school bus every day! If I did not have allergies I would gladly have any of them again. But I am curious. I have had friends who had the same and had problems with agression, barking, etc with those dogs. I had none of those problems. Then I developed allergies. Darn. So it was recommended I get a Poodle. What? A frou-frou dog? No way. But I ended up with no choice due to size, intelligence needs, etc. So I got a Standard Poodle! The rest is history. I will never have any other dog. My heart dog, my soul mate


----------



## Mfmst

I can’t consider any Giant breeds as I’m kind of a toy sized human. And they are not long lived, so there’s that too soon heartbreak. No breeds that I need to disclose to my insurance company. Honestly, I feel cheated by my dog less childhood and that I made a one dog agreement with DH.


----------



## croth

Bigbark said:


> I alway wanted an Airedale. As a kid, I had a picture of an Airedale taped to the wall by my bed. Still love the black and tan, but after owning a standard poodle and now a mini, I'm a poodle-girl all the way. My baby boy is 6 months old today🎂
> View attachment 473782


Is the gorgeous pup a mini?


----------



## Bigbark

croth said:


> Is the gorgeous pup a mini?


My boy is a mini. After losing our 13 year old standard boy, we decided to downsize our dog.


----------



## croth

Bigbark said:


> My boy is a mini. After losing our 13 year old standard boy, we decided to downsize our dog.


I haven't seen this colouring on a mini before. So pretty!


----------



## Bigbark

croth said:


> I haven't seen this colouring on a mini before. So pretty!


He’s still working on becoming silver. He’s only a bit over a year old, and I’ve read that it takes 2 years for silvers to complete their transformation.


----------



## croth

Bigbark said:


> He’s still working on becoming silver. He’s only a bit over a year old, and I’ve read that it takes 2 years for silvers to complete their transformation.


He's very handsome. This is off-topic but wondering if you notice a real difference between your spoo and mini in temperament, exercise needs, tolerance to cold weather, etc....


----------



## kuriooo

My 12 yo wants a Border Terrier, is completely obsessed. My inner child loves the look of the Afghan, but no.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

When I was a child, I was obsessed with owning a Samoyed. I thought they were the most beautiful and adorable breed. I read books about them and always cheered them on at Westminster. However, my family said no dogs from a breeder--only rescued dogs from the pound. So, we had a collection of pound puppies over the years. Nowadays, I still admire the beauty of the Samoyed, but I have no desire to own one.


----------



## Tulsi

I was in love with keeshonds for years. Too much shedding for me now.

I also loved afghan hounds but eek all that grooming and possible recall issues.

The dog love of my life was my orange and white border collie. She was pts last year. I loved her so much. She loved walks and frisbee and any throw and retrieve games.

I wanted a poodle for many years and last year made my dream come true. 

Coat maintainance is harder than I thought it would be esp as Rusty dislikes being groomed so much. In every other way he is a really easy and lovely dog.

My labrador is a wonderful, gentle kind accepting dog but the dog hair that she leaves everywhere ...


----------



## Bigbark

croth said:


> He's very handsome. This is off-topic but wondering if you notice a real difference between your spoo and mini in temperament, exercise needs, tolerance to cold weather, etc....


In terms of temperament, I think it really depends on the individual dog. Remy (mini boy) is an absolutely lovely house pet. He’s always up for a game of fetch or a walk, but easily settles down when I need to work. In the winter, he gets a sweater for a couple of weeks after grooming, and a warm coat for walkies. My standard boy needed the same.


----------



## Johanna

MaizieFrosty said:


> When I was a child, I was obsessed with owning a Samoyed. I thought they were the most beautiful and adorable breed. I read books about them and always cheered them on at Westminster. However, my family said no dogs from a breeder--only rescued dogs from the pound. So, we had a collection of pound puppies over the years. Nowadays, I still admire the beauty of the Samoyed, but I have no desire to own one.


I boarded a couple of Samoyeds for a friend once and quickly discovered that they have a shrill, piercing bark that drove me mad! They are, indeed, beautiful, but I prefer that someone else own them.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Johanna said:


> I boarded a couple of Samoyeds for a friend once and quickly discovered that they have a shrill, piercing bark that drove me mad! They are, indeed, beautiful, but I prefer that someone else own them.


Oh boy, that sounds terribly annoying! I definitely prefer quieter breeds.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Interesting that this thread was bumped up. The Sharpei pup that prompted me to start this thread is now almost a year, and a really annoying dog. Frequents the dog park, and is becoming territorial about it, not wanting other dogs to enter. Every time I see him I am reminded that I don't want a sharpei. He is aloof and doesn't even want his owners to pet him, is very independent, and has a bad recall. Not my cup of tea at all.

Yes - Samoyeds, Afghans, greyhounds are all on my 'beautiful dogs, but I need a dog with a good recall' list. There's a stunning Afghan that I occasionally see off leash, but she definitely doesn't have much of a recall. Beautiful to watch her run. 

Neapolitan Mastiffs are another breed on my 'what was I thinking?' list. Midway through university I found a listing for a gorgeous one in a rescue. Went through a period where I decided I'd own one one day. Now? Nope. I like leaner, more agile dogs, and dogs that are a bit more sociable. If I lived somewhere with enough land for a Neo, I'd probably get a LGD.


----------



## KellyLS

Bigbark said:


> In terms of temperament, I think it really depends on the individual dog. Remy (mini boy) is an absolutely lovely house pet. He’s always up for a game of fetch or a walk, but easily settles down when I need to work. In the winter, he gets a sweater for a couple of weeks after grooming, and a warm coat for walkies. My standard boy needed the same.


May I ask where you got Remi? I live in NY and I have a really hard time finding mini breeders. Remi sounds like he has a very nice temperament.


----------

